# The S** of A Bee



## Dove (Feb 17, 2005)

*This is for Love's and the book she is reading.

The s** of a bee is hard to see
But he can tell and so can she

The Queen is quite a busy soul
She has no time for birth control

And that is why in times like these,
There are so many sons of bees..

This clipping is so old the paper is yellow, dry and brittle. I carried it in my wallet in Jr. and High school (I graduated in 1952)*


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

cute Marge!!!


----------



## luvs (Feb 17, 2005)

love it!


----------



## crewsk (Feb 17, 2005)

That's cute!!


----------

